# How do you package your prints when delivering to clients?



## Breanna (Nov 6, 2009)

I use Millers for all of my printing needs. I try to meet most of my clients to deliver their prints but sometimes I will mail them. VERY CAREFULLY! I use a bubble envelope with cardboard and the foam that comes with my Miller's order. It works, but doesn't look so professional.

How do you present/package your prints when deliving them to your client, either via mail or in person? Do you have special sleeves? I wouldn't even know where to look for something like that!


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2009)

Print(s) in a glassine sleve(s), wrapped with tissue, in a branded presentation box secured with ribbon.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 7, 2009)

Check out TAP: Official Photo Packaging Website


----------

